# how exactly do you make brownies



## Taipan (Jul 28, 2007)

okay, people are telling me that you have to mix it with the oil/ butter first and others are like no u can just put it in directly regardless of there being oil and u will still get high? so which is ture or can u do it both ways


----------



## Dr High (Jul 29, 2007)

Dont you just bit up your weed and put it in the cookie dough or the fudge? lol


----------



## Taipan (Jul 30, 2007)

Dr High said:


> Dont you just bit up your weed and put it in the cookie dough or the fudge? lol


well i made some sunday night and i didnt know if i was high from them or not cuz i smoke a bunch of grass in a hookah, but I ate two when i got home from work today and im getting pretty buzzed, i just bought a box of brownie mix at the grocery store and i meauured out 1/4 cup of oil but i put a tiny bit more and i mixed in the weed i ground up in a food processor and i just put in the rest of the ingredients i think it was like 1.4 cup of water 1 egg and the mix then put it in the oven then let it cool, so this goes to prove that u dont have to cook it in the oil/ butter first.


----------



## bubblerboy228 (Sep 3, 2007)

one of the secrets to making good brownies is to use an ounce of somewhat shitty weed. Obviously you can use better weed, which would just yield better results, however if you use an ounce of shitty weed, its more cost effective. Before using the second step that i'm about to tell you about, make sure you break up the nugs into pieces that are like 1/4 of a gram.

The bests method of making marijuana brownies is to saute your ounce into 2/3 cup of vegetable oil for about half an hour. Make sure you dont burn it or else it will taste/smell like shit. After the oil changes in color to like a brownish, you wanna take it off of heat and strain it through a cheese cloth or one of those handheld strainers into a measuring cup or a bowl. Usually you would want to strain it again, just to make sure that all the gross stuff is out. 

After this KEY step, you just replace this as the oil. You resume following the directions on the brownie mix and you're in business. A common misconception is that butter is more effective than oil, however this isnt true becuase butter burns a lot easier, making it harder to do.

When the brownies are ready, make sure you don't eat too many. If you eat more than 1/4 of what you make, that means that there are 7 grams inside you. Don't do that. Even though it can take up to 2 hours to feel it, it doesnt mean its not going to happen. I ate a brownie with about 3 grams in it and i was high for 13 hours. I was equally high after the 3rd hour as i was at the 13th.

Good luck


----------



## Alpha13snake (Sep 18, 2007)

I made some lastnight...

I used this:

Chocolate Brownies Recipe

After adding all the ingrediants together, I used 7gs of the finest skunk, grinned to a fine powered in a stone grinding pot, and just mixed it all in together, and straight into the oven...

Made a hugh pan of 15 good sized Brownies, I used dark chocolate & nothing else...

Yummy!!!!!!!! And I'm still high as a kyte...


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Nov 1, 2007)

I have an idea. I'll be posting a new thread soon. Keep an eye out


----------



## LonerStoner (Nov 22, 2007)

hmmm.. i like some of these methods.


----------



## LoganSmith (Nov 26, 2007)

That seems like a lot of weed 6oz for 15 brown. Shit that is a lot of weed.

I ate a cookie about the size of a silver doll that my buddy gave me, that thing fucked me up. I was out.


----------



## t0k3s (Nov 30, 2007)

LoganSmith said:


> That seems like a lot of weed 6oz for 15 brown. Shit that is a lot of weed.
> 
> I ate a cookie about the size of a silver doll that my buddy gave me, that thing fucked me up. I was out.


it said 6oz of butter not weed.


----------



## STLbuds (Dec 5, 2007)

The oil idea would work but I always just use butter. I also never use less than 1oz. but I wouldnt waste money on putting nugget in I would just use cheap weed.


----------



## anywhere311 (Dec 26, 2007)

u gota use butter from a specialty store becuz the butter in ur fridge just will burn up and evaporate if u cook it first so useing oil works better


----------

